# Whats with the full face masks?



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I get it if it's blizzard like conditions, or below -25, or that icy snow that pelts your face like little needles, but I don't get how people need to be covered up like the invisible man all the time. I realize some people just don't like to be cold, but WTF? Seems like a fairly recent phenomenon too so I blame the millennials who refuse to harden the fuck up.
/rant


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

When you are a 41 year old supermodel like me, you need to keep your skin soft and subtle. 

Also……..redheads like me get burned real easy. That is one of the main reasons I sport one.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

shaun white fans unite!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't like the wind on my face and I like effortlessly wiping my nose and keeping my lips from chapping.

BTW I use a bandana.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

And you care what people decided to wear because...


----------



## FR4NKY (Oct 30, 2013)

My face dries out and my nose runs. That's why I wear one. Plus I'm also use to wearing one in the desert.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

Why wouldn't I wear one?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you ever exposed your skin in negative 25 degree weather? It's not exactly kind and inviting.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

try riding in teen F weather with windchill in the singles. wearing a mask makes a huge difference. its not joke when you get frostbite.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Some people get colder than others, thats the reason... i only put my mask on unless its under 10 degrees... but i know people who wear one every time... its just a personal thing... and i don't look at them as sissys for it at all... Honestly who cares?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

just cooler than u


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I can't afford to have your momma recognize me on the hill, that bitch be crazy


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

We have officially ran out of shit to talk about


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

What's the deal with people wearing a bandana on their face?


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

My pussy hurts, so I cover it up


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Mel M said:


> We have officially ran out of shit to talk about


Yup. 

/10char


----------



## gsmokez (Dec 25, 2009)

There are a lot of reasons for this. Runny nose, chapped lips,dry skin, cold winds, and truthfully I HATE snow on my face. I use a ski mask with my bandana over it and I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

freshy said:


> I get it if it's blizzard like conditions, or below -25, or that icy snow that pelts your face like little needles, but I don't get how people need to be covered up like the invisible man all the time. I realize some people just don't like to be cold, but WTF? Seems like a fairly recent phenomenon too so I blame the millennials who refuse to harden the fuck up.
> /rant


The fuck do you care about MY clothes? Jesus, fucking old people need to stop with this "muh snowboarding" shit.


----------



## Naturesabre (Jan 11, 2014)

Always _somebody_ hating on the millennials for some reason or another...


----------



## Flylo (Jun 26, 2013)

+1 for windburn.

OP, you're not going fast enough.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

freshy said:


> I get it if it's blizzard like conditions, or below -25, or that icy snow that pelts your face like little needles, but I don't get how people need to be covered up like the invisible man all the time. I realize some people just don't like to be cold, but WTF? Seems like a fairly recent phenomenon too so I blame the millennials who refuse to harden the fuck up.
> /rant


Windburn, sunburn, staying warm, and keeping your breath from fogging your googles up just to name a few reasons.

I guess none of these are issues if you are sitting on the side of your 400 ft vertical drop groomed run, or watching everyone else ride the park half the day... but some of us ride in windy, cold conditions where hoofing it 100 yards to the lodge isn't an option.

Don't despair, though... there is always the chance that maybe one day we will live up to your golden standards.


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm from florida. My blood isn't thick like yours.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I wear one most of the time even in the less-than-frigid weather because it warms the air I'm breathing and allows me to ride all day without triggering the asthma-like symptoms I've had the past couple of years in the winter. Twice had asthma attacks after riding into the night in cold air without one. Has nothing to do with hardening the fuck up, can't ride if you can't breathe.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

trapper said:


> I wear one most of the time even in the less-than-frigid weather because it warms the air I'm breathing and allows me to ride all day without triggering the asthma-like symptoms I've had the past couple of years in the winter. Twice had asthma attacks after riding into the night in cold air without one. Has nothing to do with hardening the fuck up, can't ride if you can't breathe.


Sounds like you need a better medication regiment (ie more dangerous medications)


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Sounds like you need a better medication regiment (ie more dangerous medications)


I use a cortico-steroid inhaler when my symptoms are really bad like if I get asthma-like bronchitis and I carry an albuterol inhaler with me whenever I ride. But since I started wearing the facemask, I've found that I don't really need it (the albuterol) all that much.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

trapper said:


> I use a cortico-steroid inhaler when my symptoms are really bad like if I get asthma-like bronchitis and I carry an albuterol inhaler with me whenever I ride. But since I started wearing the facemask, I've found that I don't really need it (the albuterol) all that much.


The roids are not for as-needed only. They are not fast acting inhalers. the roids should be taken every day.

Your fast acting inhaler is your Albuterol, that is the inhaler you use as needed.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> The roids are not for as-needed only. They are not fast acting inhalers. the roids should be taken every day.
> 
> Your fast acting inhaler is your Albuterol, that is the inhaler you use as needed.


I use the corticosteriods every day for weeks at a time, usually only in the winter when I tend to get asthma-like symptoms. Two puffs in the morning, two at night. The doc told me it's a long-term treatment but my case is mild and he doesn't think I need to use it year round. He didn't diagnose asthma, but certainly asthma-like bronchitis for the past few winters for me. 

Yes, I understand the albuterol is the short-term as needed medicine, which is why I carry it with me when I do stuff like snowboarding. 

I realize that I threw you off by saying stating I used the steriod inhaler as needed. That was bad wording on my part.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

freshy said:


> I get it if it's blizzard like conditions, or below -25, or that icy snow that pelts your face like little needles, but I don't get how people need to be covered up like the invisible man all the time. I realize some people just don't like to be cold, but WTF? Seems like a fairly recent phenomenon too so I blame the millennials who refuse to harden the fuck up.
> /rant


I don't want to get skin cancer and I'm pretty sure the alternative of putting on sunscreen seems more feminine than wearing a ninja mask. Unless you think getting skin cancer makes you manly or something.

Not to mention I can wear less layers because I lose less heat while other people freeze and have to wear more layers (or I suppose with your theory they should wear less layers and no facemask and be even colder - does that make them more manly? I'm not really sure how this man scale works).

You're welcome to keep being more of a man than me if that's how you see it. I'll stick to wearing my facemask and enjoying a skin cancer free face while also staying warmer.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Maybe its an increase in muslim women on the slopes??................ If not Im with OP. I generally consider face masks as a sign of weakness. Some fellas are wearing them when its above freezing. Take the cold like a MANNNNN!!!!!


PS. there have been times when I wish I had one but since Im stubburn, I suffered. It sucked.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Even when temperatures are not freezing, raindrops and windgusts hurt. I've no thick leatherish skin and I've no interest to get it and I lack the capability to grow a beard, but have the ability to think practical, so I wear a face mask. 
Now we can begin to discuss, how ridiculous baggy pants look which you like to wear


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I think the guys that think it makes them more manly to not wear a face mask when it's cold must be the same guys that pretend not to be looking when they are crossing the street.

You fail at life.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh yeah Shaun White...

LOL at some of these responses tho. We so need a sarcasm font because people obviously can't tell I'm joking about the millennials not hardening the fuck up. And conversely I can't believe some of these responses are actually serious but I really cant tell.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I can't afford to have your momma recognize me on the hill, that bitch be crazy


We have a winner...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

freshy said:


> Oh yeah Shaun White...
> 
> LOL at some of these responses tho. We so need a sarcasm font because people obviously can't tell I'm joking about the millennials not hardening the fuck up. And conversely I can't believe some of these responses are actually serious but I really cant tell.


other forums i've seen (s) for sarcasm, all else is dead serious


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been seeing the Ruroc's show up at my local spot this year. Really had not seen them before until I encountered a few guys in the park with them. I got to admit my first reaction was pretty much "WTF?!?". Now I'm more on the fence, it does have a certain stormtrooper bad-assery look to it.

Ruroc : Please Select Your Region


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

MeanJoe said:


> I've been seeing the Ruroc's show up at my local spot this year. Really had not seen them before until I encountered a few guys in the park with them. I got to admit my first reaction was pretty much "WTF?!?". Now I'm more on the fence, it does have a certain stormtrooper bad-assery look to it.
> 
> Ruroc : Please Select Your Region


that looks pretty badass.:bowdown:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

How do people wear underwear? I love letting my boys hang free! Although it does hurt when the curly whirlies get caught in the zipper...


----------



## Rob23 (Dec 4, 2013)

MeanJoe said:


> I've been seeing the Ruroc's show up at my local spot this year. Really had not seen them before until I encountered a few guys in the park with them. I got to admit my first reaction was pretty much "WTF?!?". Now I'm more on the fence, it does have a certain stormtrooper bad-assery look to it.
> 
> Ruroc : Please Select Your Region


Ruroc is badass, but pricey. you need their goggles to go with it to make it all fit properly.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

poutanen said:


> How do people wear underwear?


I wear mine on the outside.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Rob23 said:


> Ruroc is badass, but pricey. *you need their goggles to go with it to make it all fit properly.*


That's a dealbreaker for me right there. 

I also learned something new from this thread. UV protectant face cream is "more feminine"? Really? My view on it is - use it anyway, in case it's too damn warm to wear a face mask. If it's cold/windy/snowy enough, it's not like doing both will hurt.


----------



## Shred&Butter (Sep 15, 2012)

Completely depends on the season. I love the cyborg look where my face is completely hidden under lid, goggles and face mask but having a covered mouth makes me too hot after a while, even if it is 10 below. I'm not ashamed to whip out my tin of vaseline to keep my lips fresh so face mask isn't essential, it's just a nice thing to have when you are on a ski lift that doesn't have a bin lid you can pull down to keep warm.

On another note - have those knee length t-shirts gone yet?


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

I love to have every thing covered, except my mouth and eyes!

I have a one hole mask, and I feel constrained in my breathing. I guess I need a 3 holes one, but I do not see any in any local stores. afraid to buy one online but does not fit.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Varza said:


> That's a dealbreaker for me right there.
> 
> I also learned something new from this thread. UV protectant face cream is "more feminine"? Really? My view on it is - use it anyway, in case it's too damn warm to wear a face mask. If it's cold/windy/snowy enough, it's not like doing both will hurt.


Butt paste...haz the zinc


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll wear a neck gaiter that can be pulled up if it's super cold, but normally I don't care to have cold wet/icy things in front of my face. Feel free to insert any wife joke here.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

poutanen said:


> How do people wear underwear? I love letting my boys hang free! Although it does hurt when the curly whirlies get caught in the zipper...


Not as bad as when you accidentally zip the tip! :blink:


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Butt paste...haz the zinc


Hahaha, good point! Although I think they fixed it by now :dunno:


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I wear a mask because when I don't this happens:









That was after only 3 runs at Breck a couple weekends ago when it was snowing.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Lets see keep face exposed for 15 minutes on chairlift while it's fighting 65+ mph winds or cover it. Really a no brainer.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Big Foot said:


> I wear a mask because when I don't this happens:
> 
> 
> That was after only 3 runs at Breck a couple weekends ago when it was snowing.


Haha... gotta love that. I don't like the masks myself, I don't like they they look or feel so I wear airblaster balaclavas or similar from other brands, they stretch under your chin if you want to cool off, super comfortable.


----------



## Naturesabre (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a turtle fur thing I bought on the way up to a resort when I realized I forgot a face mask. It was pretty cheap and I like it a lot, way more than my old mask for sure. Just pull it down to your neck if it's not too windy or you're getting warm and pull it back up when needed. Low maintenance and space to breathe too.


----------



## Trey T (Oct 12, 2011)

What a hipster! You know ppl love hipster, right?


freshy said:


> I get it if it's blizzard like conditions, or below -25, or that icy snow that pelts your face like little needles, but I don't get how people need to be covered up like the invisible man all the time. I realize some people just don't like to be cold, but WTF? Seems like a fairly recent phenomenon too so I blame the millennials who refuse to harden the fuck up.
> /rant


----------



## YetiBstrd (Dec 29, 2013)

I wore a full face 3 hole mask last year in Lake Louise... Got on to a gondola, took off my goggles and there was a look of horror on the Chinese woman sat opposite me. It felt like it was one of the longest gondola rides I've ever been on!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I prefer my bandana hanging out of my back pocket personally.


----------



## LJSurfa (Feb 4, 2013)

I am air skin and burn on EVERY mountain. So I cover up normally with goggles and a thermal buff.


----------



## LJSurfa (Feb 4, 2013)

Should say FAIR skin.


----------

